# Ecutek vs Cobb



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

What are the pros and cons of each please? 

Can anyone tell me this as I'm interested to know

Thanks


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Cobb is significantly better. It just is.

Now bring on the ecutek owning fiends.

Seriously, two things:

1) Do a search. It's been covered so so many times.
2) It all comes down to what your local or preferred specialist is best with. Who do or will you use?


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Iv tried to search but nothing comes up on my phone!

SVM


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I always think the Cobb / EcuTeck debate is rather like the Intel / AMD debate, i.e. it's all a bit of a muchness.


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Can you still get all the maps on each platform so to speak? 

Pops and bangs
Rolling launch
Crackle on up change


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

snuffy said:


> I always think the Cobb / EcuTeck debate is rather like the Intel / AMD debate, i.e. it's all a bit of a muchness.


It's more like paper vs computers, Cobb being the paper

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

goRt said:


> It's more like paper vs computers, Cobb being the paper


I've got EcuTek myself, but I did not want to pass comment !


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I have Cobb and like it - very handy + self tuning available + adjustable Traction control now - Ecutek seems more popular and up to now it has been better than Cobb - now they are on par imo - There is a lot more support for Ecutek in the UK though


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

terry lloyd said:


> I have Cobb and like it - very handy + self tuning available + adjustable Traction control now - Ecutek seems more popular and up to now it has been better than Cobb - now they are on par imo - There is a lot more support for Ecutek in the UK though




Can you get switchable maps on Cobb

Rolling launch
Pops and bangs
Low boost settings/high boost


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes + Rolling boost on cruise control button - boost off the line - not sure about pops and bangs never asked as it does not appeal to me


+You get all the gearbox maps free with cobb lc1 up to lc5 ( Cobb nis006 accessport )


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Major plus with Cobb is the fact it's a hand held device which is very simple, convient and easy to use. 
Don't forget if you ever decide to detune and return the car to standard or even go, let's say syvecs you can simply remove/uninstall the Cobb unit from the car and sell it on to help recoup a lot of your initial outlay, you can't do this with ecutek.

Much like the you Terry the pops and bangs isn't for me and now that Cobb have caught up with other features I'm inclined to switch back.

I'm currently on ecutek but for everyday use I don't think there is much in them, both very capable ecu's, but only as good as the mapper behind them. 

Its a case of preferred choice and what your tuner recommends.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Obviously this is going to turn into a pissing match so let me settle this for you, get Ecutek :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The OP's posts seem to cause quite a stir.. But yup been covered many many times. If I'm honest every thread it comes down to your preference. 
Tuner, mods, ECU. 
Use a device that lets you search as without sounding like a broken record, chances are 99.9% of things have been discussed already and everything is available for you to read and make your choice on


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

do a search! what's better? depends on the tuner. both are great each has both pros and cons to the other. they are very close now.

I like ecutek, but most of the big names use cobb.

anyways do a search you will find more.


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

I use Cobb and it's great and easy to use ...you can get custom map sent via email and downloaded job done...
I'm sure ecutek it's great to but it's all down to the user...


----------



## ttbestas (Jan 11, 2015)

another vote for Cobb!


----------

